# First saw



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

I just saw the saw on the internet and was wondering if it would work in making wooden ware. I do not know anything about wood working but would like to be able to make my own hive equipment. Please let me know what you all think.

http://www.tool-rank.com/index.php?...ells-new-table-jig-saw&catid=71&Itemid=200080

Brooklyn


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I do not like the all in one thing. Get the right tool for the job. 
What i have for making nuc boxes, lids, bottoms, etc-
70s Craftsman Table saw (the best saw short of a uni saw) with 24" rip- crucial to making lids. $150
Dado set $50
Cheap off brand skill saw $30
Craftsman Sliding miter saw $200
A good tape measure, a square, and a steady hand- Priceless

Mike


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

That appears to be a variation of a jig saw. Generally those are used for cutting items that need curves.

This appears to be more hype than function. 

I'm assuming that you want to make supers/hivebodies. You will more than likely want to get a circular table saw. 

The saw you linked, probably wouldn't be up to a lot work.

This is a cheap table saw.

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage...-15-amp-industrial-bench-table-saw-97896.html

You can spend anywhere from 50 bucks used to 5k+ dollars on a fancy new cabinet makers grade saw. 

Depending how many boxes and how often your going to make them. You might need more than one to cut down on setup time.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't see much use for that saw in making hive equipment. If I had to pick only one saw in my little shop to keep, it would be the Craftsman table saw with 48" table that I bought used for $75 bucks. It can rip, crosscut, cut box joints and dado grooves. Just about every basic operation needed in making hives. (Except sanding and drilling.)

Don't buy one of the many $99 table saw specials that big-box stores offer. You need to make sure that your table saw can handle a 3/4" stack of dado blades. Most of the little cheap saws do not have an arbor long enough for a stack of blades this wide and without the ability to dado, the saw is useless to me.

Wayne


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

That's a piece of junk, Buy a used table saw.


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

i second the buy a table saw that will take stacked dados then if you have the money get a 10" slide miter saw for cross cuts

Dave


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Also don't forget the safety glasses push stick and feather boards

Dave


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Got an early 70's era 12" craftsman table saw with a broken motor I would give away to anyone wanting to pick it up. The arbor comes directly out of the motor so unless someone knows where to find a replacement motor the only thing it would be good for would be for a retrofitting project.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Jim if you could get it down here I would like it.

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I also second avoiding the big box store $100 saw. The craftsman i have is my second born, my other saw is a small skil. I will set it up with a dado set so i do not have to keep switching blades.

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got to looking at your local craigslist. I have this exact saw-http://columbia.craigslist.org/tls/2161126703.html 
Keep looking for the next couple of months on craigslist you will find something.

mike


----------



## Humanbeeing (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree that if you watch Craigslist, you can find what you need. A decent table saw will do just about everything you need to build hives. If you build a sled for a table saw, you can cross cut long wide boards to size, accuartly.
Since you have never used one, please do some research on safety. They will kick back and they just love tasty little fingers which they will eat very fast.
A riving knife is nice to prevent kick back, if you can find a saw with one, and before you make your first cut, have an assortment of push sticks ready.
I hate to sound like somebodys mother, but I have cut myself doing something stoopid. I didn't loose my appendages, but it was ugly...very, very ugly. And it hurt for days and days.
Be careful.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with most of the other posts! Get a good table saw! I have an antique Sears 10", it is a work horse. Also have a radial arm and a band saw. Looking at the Rockwell thing, I would love to see a rabbit or frame rest cut with it???? Get the correct tool for the job!!
As someone else pointed out - saws just love to eat fingers - YUM!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

brac said:


> That's a piece of junk, Buy a used table saw.


And don't buy a Craftsman anything. Look for an old Rockwell or Delta. I have a Rockwell that I bought in 1973. Have made thousands of supers, bottoms, etc. Can still buy parts. Buy quality, it lasts.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> And don't buy a Craftsman anything. Look for an old Rockwell or Delta. I have a Rockwell that I bought in 1973. Have made thousands of supers, bottoms, etc. Can still buy parts. Buy quality, it lasts.


NOT to start an argument! The old Crafsman's were made by Rockwell for the most part. The newer saws have a much better rip fence, which is a must! In any event, Quality works!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I just retired my 50+ year old Craftsman 9" table saw. The thing weighs about 400 pounds just sitting there but it did cut well. Needed another motor and the blades are getting hard to find. Replaced it with a Ridgid cabinet saw and it seems to be fine. Like the others said, a good table saw will do you just fine. I make my own woodenware, except for the frames. Nearly everything is done on the table saw. Some of the cuts are made on the miter saw and some of the holes for the ventilated top covers are done on the drill press but the bulk of the work is done on the table saw.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Michael Palmer said:


> And don't buy a Craftsman anything. Look for an old Rockwell or Delta. I have a Rockwell that I bought in 1973. Have made thousands of supers, bottoms, etc. Can still buy parts. Buy quality, it lasts.


I beg to differ. The saw I have is one of the pre-china junk kind, i.e. mostly cast iron, belt drive that is rated for continuous running, etc. My pastors son picked up one from a friend (a 8" i believe) that has to be 40-50 years old. Works like a charm. And, you can find parts for them. My particular saw you can get almost all the parts from a sears parts site for next to nothing. The only that I am considering upgrading on it is the fence, I want a Biesmeyer fence on it. For the space it takes up (do not have room for a huge saw) it is perfect. I could not get a larger rockwell or uni saw up into the loft of my barn (which happens to be my wood shop). 
mike


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We have Delta table saw/jointer that was purchased shortly after WWII. Works well for ripping 2 x 6's down to 3/8th. A small, cheesy Sears 8" saw is just that, Cheesy, but with a thin kerf blade, and a rigid jury rigged fence, is adequate for cutting up 3/4 " lumber. For cut off, A millwaukee slider performs well. But nothing beats the 12" 3 phase Powermatic planer. It makes short work of planing the 3/8 boards.

The bottom line is, pick the machine and tooling that best suites the work you want to do. When set up right, you will "make it look easy". 

Roland


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kingfisher check out delta fence at tool barn .com or something close cost me just less than 150 in the door about 2 hrs to install on old craftsman table saw (some drilling and taping) works great

Dave


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If you really don't know anything about wood working you might consider just buying your woodenware. 

It takes more than just a saw - especially it takes some kind of space to do the work in. And there are real, serious safety considerations - as in a lot of your future conversations could begin with someone asking you - "How did that happen?"

You might consider taking a class at a tech school - you might not even like woodworking.

I don't want to discourage you if you want to take up woodworking. But if you are going to buy tools and everything to save money on hobby beekeeping equipment it might not make sense. Even if you already have the tools unless you have a good source of materials (besides the big box home improvement store) you might not even save much money. If you aren't careful it could cost considerably more.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I beg to differ. The saw I have is one of the pre-china junk kind, i.e. mostly cast iron, belt drive that is rated for continuous running, etc.


I can see that. I've probably only ever seen China made.


----------



## Humanbeeing (Nov 23, 2010)

David LaFerney said:


> If you really don't know anything about wood working you might consider just buying your woodenware.
> 
> It takes more than just a saw - especially it takes some kind of space to do the work in. And there are real, serious safety considerations - as in a lot of your future conversations could begin with someone asking you - "How did that happen?"
> 
> ...


There it is there. You can't save much buying from the big box stores. They told me I would have to spend $2500.00 to even get a slight discount. If you know a contractor that buys huge bundles, you may be able to piggyback on his purchases and see some decent savings.
Tearing down old buildings will give you some nice lumber. I'm looking at one really old house now that has 1X12s for sheating on the roof and walls. Those are few and far between though.
You need to figure how much your boxes will cost if you build them and how much with shipping, if you buy them. If you live close enough to pick them up, they will probably be cheaper than building them without the shipping.
If you have to buy all your tools to get started, it could be cost prohibitive all the way around.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Even if you were to buy boxes and frames, there are still lots of things you can make like nuc boxes,inner covers,telescoping covers,screened bottom boards and slatted racks if you use those, observation hive, plus all the projects you can do around the house. I got a used Craftsman table saw back in the mid seventies. All cast Iron including the extensions. It's still going strong. As mentioned by others, a replacement fence doubles the usefulness.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Never go to lowes or hd for lumber. Go find a local hardware store. I get my staples for $10/5000, cd exterior plywood ($16/.5 inch, $21/ 5/8s), 1x12x8 6.50 or less, cannot remember, nails for $1.10 a pound, deck screws at 3.29 a pound, etc. I have saved TONS on money there. Lowes and HD are out to rob you!

MIke


----------

